# Whetstone recommendations for beginner?



## mazstar1980 (May 10, 2011)

I am looking at sharpening my knives. At first, I thought the minosharp style gadgets is what I would buy but having found this forum, it seems clear stone sharpening is the best way. Call me OCD but I also like the 'ritualistic' element of sharpening and the fact it is a method and art you develop yourself. 

Anyways, I seem to have my eyes set on the JCK 1000/4000 whetstone which is priced well and very cheap to post internationally - I am in Australia. I would like to keep to a budget of $100 +/- for stones plus I have read that a flattening stone is essential. 

1. Has anyone used the JCK 1000/4000? Any reviews or opinions would be appreciated. 

2. Do I need a coarser or finer stone to go along with that combo?

3. If not the JCK, what would people recommend as a complete stone set from coarse to polishing? JCK has cheaper stones but the grit only looks like it is 600 - 1500 (the Shiageto is labelled as S-1500).

Remember, I'm a beginner at the moment so anything to complex or expensive isn't preferred. 

My armoury at the moment:

MAC Pro Chef's knife 210mm (8 months old, very small nicks)

MAC Pro paring knife

Mundial Santoku (my first 'proper' knife, feels like cutting with a butter knife compared to the MAC)


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

1. The 1000/4000 stone seems a bit small.

2. The 3-stone set at Chefknivestogo is pretty good, but more than $100.  You should probably also:

3. Get a cheap stone and practice on a cheap knife before you tried working on your expensive knives.  Beginners have a tendency to scrape up the sides of their knives.  This will also let you know if you like it.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Mazstar

I have the jck 1000/4000 and I'm happy with it.

Like you I'm a beginner but as far as my experience goes, the stone is big enough and I'm getting my knives sharper than they were out of the box.

I bought it because I bought 2 knives at JCK and couldn't resist throwing in the stone for the total shipment price of 7 U$!


----------

